# Touchpad cursor gets stuck in screen corner

## bogdan

I'm sorry if this has been posted before, i was unable to find it. Ever so often my mouse cursor just jumps into the top left screen corner and the touchpad stops working. In the console, gpm still works ok and if I plug in a usb mouse it also works ok, but the moment I touch my touchpad it just jumps back in the corner. I looked into Xorg.log and I saw "Synaptics DeviceOff called" for no apparent reason. My laptop is a HP nx6325 if you need full specs.

Relevant Xorg conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Touchpad"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents"

        Option      "SHMconfig" "on"

EndSection

```

Thanks for any help.

Note: this behavior is as far as I can tell pretty much random. It occurs in pretty much all new distros I tried. For Ubuntu and Suse it's constant and annoying. After about 5 minutes the touchpad is dead. For Debian and Gentoo it's quite rare, but still happens. Older versions of Ubuntu until 7.10 (i was using ubuntu before the problem start appearing) worked fine though.Last edited by bogdan on Thu Jan 17, 2008 7:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sandcrawler

I don't know if this will help or not, but here are my synaptics settings and hardware types...

```

grep -i synap /var/log/kern.log

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.3, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04793/0x300000

serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input4

```

```

grep -i synap /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

```

```

 x11-drivers/synaptics

     Available versions:  0.14.5-r1 0.14.6

     Installed versions:  0.14.6(03:04:56 AM 08/03/2007)

     Homepage:            http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/

     Description:         Driver for Synaptics touchpads

```

```

Section "InputDevice"

         Identifier  "TouchPad"

         Driver      "synaptics"

         Option      "SendCoreEvents"

         Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

         Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option "TopEdge" "1400"

   Option "BottomEdge" "4500"

   Option "FingerLow" "25"

   Option "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option "PalmMinWidth" "4"

EndSection

```

----------

## bogdan

Thanks for the post. I have the same version of synaptics drivers and it is enabled in the kernel else it wouldn't work at all  :Smile: 

This is from dmesg

```

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x2580b1, caps: 0xa04793/0x300000

serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio4/input0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input4

```

----------

## sandcrawler

Which version of xorg-server are you running?

x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.2.0-r3 1.3.0.0 1.3.0.0-r1 1.3.0.0-r2 ~1.4-r2

Additionally, here's some other info I pulled that may or may not be useful

```
  Xorg.log

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

```

----------

## bogdan

I updated to 1.3.0.0-r3 today. I haven't experienced the problem today yet but, as it is random from what I can tell, I doubt it won't happen again  :Smile: 

Java doesn't work now though.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit: Just happened again now.

----------

## bogdan

I found a way to get it working again after it gets stuck without restarting X. You need to compile the PS/2 mouse support in the kernel as a module and when it happens you just unload the module "psmouse" and load it again. Still don't understand if it's kernel or synaptics driver bug..

----------

## szensz-siempre

Hi,

I'm having a similar problem, my synaptics touchpad works normally for a while, and then all of a sudden it gets stuck in vertical scroll mode. It won't move on the screen but if I drag my finger across the touchpad it flips my windows, or scrolls down a document I may be working in. If I plug in a usb mouse it works fine, but the touchpad is still stuck in scroll mode.

I see the following errors in my Xorg.0.log file:

 *Quote:*   

> [ 19347.789] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x800"
> 
> [ 19349.132] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon
> 
> [ 19349.132] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X
> ...

 

I have seen similar problems at the following forums but no responses or solutions:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-926476-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7108596.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-923238-start-0.html

I have xorg-server-1.12.2, xorg-x11-7.4-r2, and xf86-input-synaptics-1.6.2 installed.

Hope that a solutions pops up soon. This is most irritating.

Kind Regards

----------

